# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Кришнананда Прабху

## Kasturika d.d.

Один из самых старших и уважаемых вайшнавов Российского ИСККОН -- Кришнананда прабху.

Кришнананда прабху руководит Московским комитетом по вайшнавской этике и предотвращению конфликтов между вайшнавами, является координатором исследовательского проекта «История Российского общества сознания Кришны» и консультантом журналов «Санкиртанам» и «Вайшнавские ведомости».
 Кришнананда прабху практикует сознание Кришны около 30 лет:

http://www.krishna.ru/historical-rec...----60---.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Кришнананда Прабху (13/03/14) - Анализ нама-апарадх_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Ответы на вопросы:_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кришнананда Прабху отвечает на вопросы: "Для чего человеку на духовном пути нужен Духовный Учитель, Гуру? Многие люди считают, что совершенства жизни можно достичь самостоятельно. И как отличить истинного Гуру от шарлатана?. 
Почему именно философия Вед Вас привлекла, ведь для России более традиционным считается христианство?..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_(27/03/14)_ - _Анализ нама-апарадх_ _Часть 3_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_И ответы на вопросы:_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Часть 4

_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 3.31.12 (05.07.2014)_ http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...4-sh-b-3-31-12

Живое существо попадает в адские условия существования по воле Верховного Господа, поэтому только Сам Господь может даровать ему освобождение

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам 4.12.9_  "Кувера принадлежит к числу полубогов, поэтому может возникнуть вопрос: «Почему Дхрува Махараджа принял благословение полубога?» Ответ состоит в том, что вайшнав может принять благословение любого полубога, если оно способствует развитию сознания Кришны, в этом нет ничего зазорного. К примеру, гопи поклонялись богине Катьяяни, но единственное, чего они просили у нее, — это помочь им стать женами Кришны. Обычно вайшнавы не просят благословений ни у полубогов, ни даже у Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхагаватам» сказано, что Верховный Господь может даровать человеку освобождение, но если Господь предложит его чистому преданному, то преданный откажется принять его. Дхрува Махараджа не просил Куверу перенести его в духовный мир, что обычно понимается под освобождением. Он попросил помочь ему всегда помнить о Верховной Личности Бога, где бы он ни находился, в духовном мире или в материальном. Вайшнав ко всем относится с почтением, поэтому, когда Кувера предложил Дхруве исполнить любое его желание, Дхрува не стал отказываться, однако он попросил у Куверы то, что должно было помочь ему прогрессировать в сознании Кришны".





  Интересное описание качеств _кшатрия_ с 39 минуты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_СЕМИНАР_ *- «Дамодараштака глазами ачарьев» - 2015*
https://www.youtube.com/results?q=%D...BA%D0%B0&sm=12

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Мотивы воспевания Святых имен*

Максим: На лекции Вы сказали, что надо тщательно выбирать, как мотивировать людей повторять Святое имя…

Кришнананда д.: Чтобы не отождествлять воспевание с ритуалами карма-канды, т. к. это — оскорбление Святого имени: совершение ягьи для получения материальных плодов. Шрила Прабхупада был в этом отношении очень осторожен. Однажды ему принесли свежий журнала «Бэк ту Годхед» (причем я читал этот выпуск), где были опубликованы интервью, которые так и назывались «Интервью с карми, повторяющими джапу». Там приводились отзывы о практике джапы разных людей — по-моему, знаменитостей среди них не было. И эти люди разных профессий делились своими положительными впечатления от чтения джапы. Шрила Прабхупада одобрительно посмеялся, но потом сказал: «Этим людям надо все объяснить, иначе они будут совершать оскорбления». С другой стороны, невозможно требовать чистого киртана на первых этапах. Поэтому Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что на первых этапах нормально задаться целью очищения. Поначалу нормально, что мы прибегаем к Святому имени как к средству очищения. Шрила Бхактивайбхава Махарадж о себе рассказывал (я переводил эту лекцию в «Храме на Беговой в своё время), что он в городе нашел листовку, где говорилось, что надо повторять очищающую вибрацию: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Его очень сильно задело, что это — средство очищения, потому что тогда я чувствовал себя грязным…и он по-русски сказал: «Как швыня». Видите, он привлекся возможностью очищения, и Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что для начала это нормально. Но карма-канда говорит о материальном благосостоянии, об удовлетворении чувств в этой жизни и следующей. Это — ведический метод удовлетворения чувств.

Максим: Мы совершаем ягью и в результате получаем наслаждение — это имеется в виду?

Кришнананда д.: Да, это нормально считается для ведического пути, но ненормально для пути бхакти. А вот прибегнуть к методам бхакти как к средству очищения поначалу нормально. Кришна в Гите говорит, что из четырех типов людей, которые начинают преданное служение Мне с разными мотивами, Мне всех милее гьяни, которые стремятся к очищению. Это —мотив саттвичный, более располагающий к бхакти. Саттва-гуна — хорошая предпосылка для бхакти.

Максим: А как же мотивировать людей?

Кришнананда д.: Можно мотивировать именно так: освободитесь от иллюзий материального существования. Шрила Гоур-Говинда Махарадж переводил махамантру таким образом:

«О энергия Господа, о всепривлекающий и всерадующий Господь! Займите меня в служении Себе, ибо слишком уж я долго занимаюсь служением майе! Я хочу прекратить это служение майе. Слишком уж долго я служил майе и больше не могу».
«Кати на катидха палита дурнидеша…» — этот стих приводится в Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, по-моему, без указания источника. Автор говорит:

«Слишком уж долго я служил неблагодарным господам — своим чувствам и уму. Они — неблагодарные господа, потому что я-то служил им изо всех сил, самоотверженно, и что в итоге? Ни я не удовлетворён, ни они не удовлетворены. Эти господа никогда не были удовлетворены моим беззаветным служением, поэтому я решил от них уйти.»
Максим: Значит, мотив очищения можно культивировать?

Кришнананда д.: Да, нормально. Ненормально — это мотив имперсоналистского варианта освобождения, какой предлагает Сай Баба: надо повторять Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе, чтобы стать Кришной, Рамой и Хари.

Максим: Люди верят ему?

Кришнананда д.: Они верят ему, потому что он чудеса совершает.

Максим: До сих пор?

Кришнананда д.: Нет, он давно оставил тело. Но он совершал чудеса на глазах у изумленной публики — как тут не поверишь? Однажды погладил ухо девочке, и у нее золотая сережка возникла в ухе. Это же с точки зрения бюджета семьи очень ценно! Конечно, Атмататтва прабху, индийский ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, в своем автобиографическом романе «Зеркало Брахмы» приводит и не такие чудеса, которые он повидал в Индии. Например, человек выставляет глиняные куклы на землю, и они начинают сами танцевать. Никаких там нет ни ниточек, ничего такого! В другом месте он зашел в дом к человеку и видит там два пламени — одно, как положено, поднимается вверх, а другое пламя идет сверху вниз, с потолка. И между этими двумя языками пламени весит меч — тоже без всяких ниточек!

Максим: А это когда было?

Кришнананда д.: Это он описывает как свою юность, значит, соответственно, где-то 50-60-е годы 20-го века.

Максим: В каком месте это было?

Кришнананда д.: Это — Южная Индия. Он происходит из Южной Индии — из Тамилнаду.

Максим: А кто эти люди? Йоги-мистики?

Кришнананда д.: Да, какие-то мистики. Это — проявление каких-то материальных законов. Из ведической литературы мы узнаем, что тонкий мир — это же целая вселенная. Чего там только нет! Но, увы, это все материально. Это даже является нормой жизни на планетах ниже уровня Земли. В Бхагаватам описывается Била-сварга, где демоны наслаждаются. Там проявление различных мистических сил — норма, и тела там из более тонкой материи, чем на Земле, ближе к тонкому миру.

Максим: Они могут проникать через стены?

Кришнананда д.: Да. Некоторые такие возможности сохраняются и на Земле, и к ним возможен доступ, который обретается определенной садханой. Почему и делается предостережение, что на пути аштанга-йоги это — очень серьезный соблазн. Садхана аштанга-йоги дает проявление этих мистических сил, и можно увлечься этим, как будто это — цель. Приводится такой пример: путник идет к какой-то своей цели, но по пути он на обочине дороги видит красивые цветы, и он решает их собрать, чтобы всегда быть с их ароматом. Он начинает их собирать, собирает, собирает и вообще забывает, куда он шел, особенно если эти цветы какой-нибудь дурман источают. В горах Курджиново я видел дерево с очень красивыми цветами. Оно просто все ими усыпано. У него крона фактически розовая, а не зеленая. Но когда я попытался собрать эти цветы, мне местный человек сказал, что это —сильный токсин. Т. е. ядовитое дерево дает такие красивые цветы! Такое сравнение делают для йога-сиддхи — они могут привлекать, они очень эффектны. Знаете, как Дурьодхана отреагировал на явление вселенской формы Кришны, когда хотел Кришну взять в плен, и Кришна явил вселенскую форму. Но Дурьодхана как человек бывалый отреагировал так: «Подумаешь, у Кришны есть какие-то йога-сиддхи, но и мы тоже не лыком шиты, у нас тоже кое-что есть в запасе!» На него не произвела впечатление вселенская форма.

https://vk.com/krishnananda

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Трудности легкого пути*
_Кришнананда дас·13 июня_

_Максим_: Сегодня в лекции говорилось о таких качествах преданных как искренность и чистота веры в Шрилу Прабхупаду. Откуда берутся искренность и простота? К этому приходят через какой-то опыт?
_Кришнананда дас_: Через опыт разочарования. Если повезет, и попытки стать счастливым в материальном мире провалятся быстро, то человек начнет искать альтернативу материальной жизни. Огромное массовое движение хиппи возникло на этой почве, и это было поиском альтернативы.
Максим: А что делать, если не было опыта разочарования?
Кришнананда д.: Ведическая культура строилась не на том, чтобы человек сразу получал правильное понимание; сначала человеку нужно было во что бы то ни стало совершать правильные действия. Поэтому мотив привлечения к Сознанию Кришны не имеет принципиального значения. Конечно, хорошо бы привлекались только с искренностью и простотой. Но даже если мы привлеклись другими способами и с другими мотивами, то важен сам акт вступления на путь. Для дживы это очень важно. Кришна эту дживу не оставит, как бы она ни начала. Может быть, она все неправильно поняла и в итоге все бросила. Но Кришна ее уже не бросит. Потому комментаторы и говорят о пятом стихе Упадешамриты («кришнети йасйа гири там манасадрийета»): почему в уме нужно испытывать уважение к каждому, кто когда-либо произнес имя Кришны? Лектор сегодня говорил об этом фактически, когда описывал фильм про дом двадцать шесть на Второй Авеню. Он имел в виду именно этот момент: почему не надо презрительно относиться к первым преданным и насмехаться над ними? Потому что это было правильным действием — то, что они присоединились, так или иначе, к Шриле Прабхупаде. И это правильное действие даром не пропадет. Человек, который как-то пришел в соприкосновение с преданными, уже не будет потерян. Поэтому в словах «кришнети йасйа гири там» имеется в виду, что уважение нужно испытывать даже к тем, кто когда-то повторил имя Кришны и больше не повторяет. Конечно, это уважение предполагается просто в уме — можно не выражать почтение этим людям, и, тем более, не надо их слушать. Но в уме — это важный момент — надо помнить, что для Кришны эта джива уже не потеряна.
Так же и Шрила Прабхупада к этому относился. Люди же присоединялись самые нестандартные, экзотические личности присоединялись, и он все это терпел для Кришны. Потому что Кришне важно, чтобы джива встала на путь возвращения к Нему.
Максим: А как возможна правильная деятельность с неправильным мотивом?
Кришнананда д.: Да, он просто не сможет продолжать в этой жизни. Но в следующей сможет продолжить. Он сейчас отстрадает за свои ошибки и потом начнет с того места, до которого он в этой жизни добрался. Отсюда это удивительное явление, что некоторые очень быстро прогрессируют в этой жизни. Мукунда Мурари прабху практиковал, по-моему, всего года два и сделался выдающимся проповедником за два года. Это значит, что в прошлой жизни было пройдено много.
Максим: А чему человек должен научиться на стадии брахмачарьи?
Кришнананда д.: Сегодня наш лектор акцентировал только два момента — вайрагью и бхакти. А на самом деле, их три: «вайрагья-видья-ниджа-бхакти-йога», по словам Сарвабхаумы Бхаттачарьи. Человек на стадии брахмачарьи еще должен получить ведические знания. Он учится не потакать своим чувствам и получает знание, из которого может понять, почему не надо чувствам потакать. Потому что он —не тело. А раз он — не тело, значит не в этом дело — не в удовлетворении чувств. Его главное дело — другое: он обучается действовать, как действуют те, кто любит Кришну. Значит, у него должен быть учитель, который любит Кришну. И ученик должен учиться, как действовать из любви к Кришне.
Максим: А много бывает тех, кто, получив знания, потом снова привлекаются материальной жизнью?
Кришнананда д.: Но в Бхагаватам говорится, что они уже не могут так сказать, всем сердцем отдаться материальной жизни. Если им повезло, и у них возник какой-то духовный опыт на пути бхакти, то они по-настоящему материальную жизнь ценить не могут и живут каким-то компромиссом. А если говорить о причинах, то чаще всего это — апарадхи.
Максим: А духовное знание в этом случае уходит от человека?
Кришнананда д.: Да, оно переходит в сферу бессознательного, на уровень самскар. Где-то когда-то духовные самскары сработают, но с осознаваемого плана могут уйти.
Как-то сами собой возникли два социологических исследования. С одной стороны, Ваясаки прабху с женой обходили инициированных Шрилой Прабхупадой — около трехсот интервью собрали для книги «Радха-Дамодар-виласа». Триста человек дали интервью, и только две семьи отказались — даже не хотят вспоминать о своем пребывании в ИСККОН.
Второе социологическое исследование получилось у Субал-сакхи прабху, который по заданию издательства связывался со всеми, кто упомянут в книге по истории движения сознания Кришны в СССР. Результат аналогичный — близкая пропорция. Он, конечно, не триста человек обзвонил, но отказ получил только в одном случае. Одна матаджи, как только он заикнулся, что он из Общества сознания Кришны, она сразу крикнула ему: «Нам Кришна не нужен!» и бросила трубку. В списке у него было за сто человек. Не знаю, сколько он конкретно обзвонил, но категорический отказ был только в одном случае. Мы-то думали, что эти люди не хотят больше общаться с преданными, а они с удовольствием общались, давали интервью. Даже те, кто не хотел, чтобы их упоминали в книге, тем не менее, нормально, дружелюбно общались и вспоминали с удовольствием.
Максим: О чем говорят эти «социологические исследования»?
Кришнананда д.: Что положительные впечатления от практики бхакти не перевешиваются негативными впечатлениями от пребывания в ИСККОН.
Максим: Тем не менее, эти люди сейчас не практикуют.
Кришнананда д.: Да, они сейчас не практикуют, но для Кришны они не потеряны. Они не против Него.
Максим: А почему они не общаются с преданными?
Кришнананда д.: Разные обстоятельства бывают. Что касается первых советских преданных, то ими оскорбления совершались, в основном, по невежеству. Мы же просто не знали, что этого нельзя делать. Мы со своими кармическими привычками присоединились к этому Движению и о вайшнавской культуре вообще ничего не знали. Это же было за «железным занавесом». Первым, кто заговорил о вайшнавском этикете в этой стране, был Радха Дамодар прабху. И почему? Потому что в первом паломничестве 1989 года в Индию он об этом узнал — что есть, оказывается, вайшнавский этикет и нарушение его губительно для духовной жизни. Это было первое знакомство советских преданных с вайшнавской культурой.
К 1989 году уже сколько лет проповедовали в СССР?
Максим: Восемнадцать лет.
Кришнананда д.: Чувствуете, сколько оскорблений было совершено? Поэтому не мудрено, что первое поколение потеряно.

https://vk.com/krishnananda

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ЯГЬИ*
Кришнананда дас, 20 июня

_Кришнананда дас_: Ритуалы карма-канды тем, кто устремляется к чистой бхакти, не нужны. Это – лишь отвлечение. Но что касается непреданных, то какое-то, может быть, и есть тонкое воздействие. Во всяком случае, я, когда мамаша моя оставила этот мир, получил инструкции от Вишнураты прабху, в том числе, что надо поднести прасад фотографии, но не регулярно, а один раз. Это как-то посмертную судьбу может улучшить. При погребении телу тоже должно сопутствовать что-то благоприятное. Например, я гирляндочки с Божеств положил мамаше в гроб. Потом еще побрызгал маха-водой от Божеств. Интересно, что никто даже не удивился, хотя я это все проделывал в ходе общей церемонии прощания в крематории. Было очень забавно: родственники-то все иудеи, а в крематории комната прощания оформлена под православных, т.е. там со всех сторон были иконы и курился ладан. Я смотрю, эти родственники морщатся, а тут ещё и я с гирляндочкой. Видимо, вся эта ситуация их так смутила, что они никак не реагировали на мои магические действия.
Однако надо пытаться помогать людям при жизни, потому что с посмертной судьбой не очень определённо всё. Надо стараться прасадом кормить, нет-нет, да и о Кришне что-нибудь ввернуть в разговоре. Конечно, идеальный уход – это под звуковую духовную вибрацию. Хотя бы запись включить. Правильно поэтому наш стоматолог заводит баджаны, потому что запросто можно тело оставить у нее на кресле, а под баджан – нормально!
_Матаджи 1:_ А туласи в рот надо класть?
Кришнананда д.: Да, это если удастся застать ещё. Потом рот-то закрывают. Маха-воды хорошо капнуть в рот – особенно из священных вод. Надо иметь запас какой-нибудь святой водички. Причем ее же можно разбавлять!
В Пресс-центре у нас был «Астраханский проект». Мы давали в СМИ, что в Астрахани триста лет вайшнавы жили и храм имели. Алтарь был очень мощный – с Нрисимхадевом, с Гопалом. Это – века с 17-го по 19-й. Наверное, поэтому оттуда столько знаменитых преданных вышло– взять хотя бы одного Киртичандру Прабху! Так вот, эти астраханские вайшнавы-индийцы регулярно проводили ритуал освящения Волги. Они вливали в реку одну бутылочку воды Ганги, и у них вся река становилась священной.
_Матаджи 1_: А если труп находится дома, а ты – рядом с ним, маха-мантру надо читать или ему уже всё равно?
_Кришнананда д._: Ему всё равно. Но вам не всё равно…
_Матаджи 1:_ Душе, которая ушла?
Кришнананда д.: Вам не всё равно – это точно! А о душе, которая ушла, трудно сказать – где она в этот момент и слышит ли она вашу маха-мантру. Но вам надо, конечно, маха-мантру читать, потому что это соседство неблагоприятное, и его как-то надо нейтрализовать святым именем.
_Матаджи 2_: Кришнананда прабху, а как насчет ягий, которые в храмах преданные проводят для ушедших родственников? Я поняла, что нет большого в них смысла…
_Матаджи 1_: Кришнананда прабху к ягьям относится очень скептически…
_Кришнананда д._: Я считаю, что это – чисто проповеднический приём, потому что это – зрелищное событие. А в Москве еще – такой живописный Махабхарата прабху и голос у него поставленный. Вот он этим голосом и служит Господу. Люди привлекаются, и хорошо! Люди сами по себе не склонны вообще в храм прийти: зачем – они не могут понять этого. Видите, у вас в Ессентуках никто не приходит.
_Матаджи 2:_ Храм пустой, а такие Божества роскошные!
_Кришнананда д._: И храм стоит роскошный, но никто не приходит, потому что непонятно им, чего ради. В Сухарево жили с храмом 100 семей! Покрупнее вашей была храмовая комната, плюс Божества – ныне юрловские – на алтаре. И я зову одного жителя, так называемого старшего преданного: «Пойдёмте в храм – хоть на Божества взглянете! Он мне отвечает: «Да я видел!».
Поэтому людей надо привлекать какими-то эффектными церемониями. В основном, ягьи наши имеют проповедническое значение. Я, кстати, слышал от одного специалиста, что кунда должна быть врыта в землю. А ягьи с поднятой кундой – или даже если это под землей, как в Москве, но всё равно земли-то нет кругом – не работают. В ягье должны быть соблюдены все правила, в том числе - «врытая кунда». Кунды классических ведических жертвоприношений все в земле находятся. Но нужда в ягьях есть – не заманишь иначе в храм. Кроме того, это же – сбор пожертвований!
А в Ведах ещё кое-что написано – что должны быть брахманы. Вот, Шрила Шиварама Свами, кстати, проводит очень чёткое различие – есть брахманы, а есть просто брахманические натуры. Брахманическими натурами могут быть кто угодно – венгры, англичане, русские, но брахманы – это дело другое: с детства выращивается человек определённым образом, поэтому я не уверен в этих всех ягьях.
_Матаджи 2:_ Я вот до конца не пойму – смысл есть в этих ягьях или нет. Недавно папа тело оставил, и сразу преданные начали мне внушать: вернёшься в Москву, надо ягью провести. А я, если честно, в сердце не чувствую потребности…
_Кришнананда д._: Дело не в сердце – просто надо иметь знание. Такого рода знание может быть, например, у Харидева прабху. Он же – президент храма в Краснодаре и при этом еще читает санскритские источники, поэтому он должен знать, как там что.




https://vk.com/krishnananda

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_О садхане и святом Франциске._

Максим: Говорят, что нужно совершать преданное служение с осознанным выбором, и я хочу это делать, но временами осознанность теряется —забываешь о цели…

Кришнананда д.: Прежде всего, о цели нам напоминают книги Шрилы Прабхупады — в этом их специфика. Шрила Прабхупада все время напоминает нам о цели, независимо от темы. Кроме того, духовный учитель дается для того, чтобы напоминать о цели. А материальный ум свои цели выдвигает, поэтому нужно иметь напоминалочки извне. Хорошо бы также иметь друзей таких, которые напоминают о цели, да и самому важно кому-то напоминать. Если кому-то напоминаешь, того гляди и сам будешь помнить. Проповедь — это великое дело. Шрила Прабхупада неслучайно такой акцент сделал на проповеди. Никто из его духовных братьев такого акцента не делали.

Максим: А вот еще в сегодняшней лекции, когда затронули тему анартха-нивритти, говорили, что настроение должно быть более позитивным, без погружения в свои проблемы…

Кришнананда д.: Да, должен быть позитивный эмоциональный баланс, то есть нам надо получать позитивные впечатления от преданного служения, и они будут компенсировать наши проблемы. Это даже ребенок говорит в фильме про гурукулу Ванамали прабху: «Мангала-арати и вообще вся утренняя программа такое сильное впечатление производят, что забываешь весь негатив». Устами младенца глаголет истина.
Максим: А лектор наш сегодня отметил, что повторение Шишташтаки в ходе утренней программы такого сильного впечатления уже не производит…
Кришнананда д.: Ум привыкает. Но если с произнесением текстов ничего не поделаешь — действительно, впечатление ослабевает — впечатление от других элементов утренней программы можно освежать всегда. Особенно, если понимаешь, что поешь. Это Шрила Прабхупада ввел конкретные бхаджаны в утреннюю программу, и они обращены к конкретным личностям. Шрила Прабхупада, наши гуру, Туласи, Господь Нрисимха — конкретные личности. Просто надо освежать в памяти, что это — обращение к конкретным личностям, и надо видеть их мысленным взором перед собой.

Максим: А *Вы могли бы рассказать немного о Туласи?*

Кришнананда д.: Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что это — одна личность, воплощающаяся в разных растениях. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж в своей книге собрал очень много материала о Туласи. Поклонение ей очень могущественно. Я знаю нескольких преданных, которые вообще в сознании Кришны держатся только своей привязанностью к гуру и своей привязанностью к Туласи. С Туласи легче, чем с Божествами, потому что это — явно живое существо. Это — очевидная вещь. Материалисты уже на приборах установили, что растения испытывают эмоции. Я помню в «Бек Ту Годхед» фотографию преданного с огромной тыквой, достигающей ему до плеча. Он почему-то привязался к одной тыкве, стал ее выращивать, мантру ей повторял 16 кругов —и она стала расти как на дрожжах. Публиковался также опыт, доказывающий наличие эмоций у растений. Десять человек по очереди заходили в комнату и подходили к деревцу. Один из них стал рвать листья и ломать ветки. Потом, когда опять все десять человек по очереди подходили к деревцу, оно среагировало на того, кто рвал и ломал.

Максим: Даже в материальной энергии Кришны столько чудес, но мы не видим…

Кришнананда д.: Да. Это ум так действует, потому что он слишком озабочен поиском удовольствий и избеганием страданий. Он этим просто поглощен, поэтому не видит и не восторгается, как святой Франциск. У того был «Гимн солнцу», где он просто перечислял все, что видел, и все приветствовал. Причем все называл «брат» или «братец». Вот это — виденье вайшнава. Шрила Прабхупада, когда ему рассказали об этом, сказал, что святой Франциск —вайшнав.

Максим: А святой Франциск на каком уровне?

Кришнананда д.: Это — очень высокий уровень. Он, по крайней мере, не отождествлялся с телом уже. Когда он в своих странствиях приходил в какой-нибудь монастырь, он о своем теле говорил: «Я пригнал к вам братца осла. Не дадите ли ему какого корма?» Это — полное разотождествление. Даже блох из его накидки должен был ночью вытряхивать над костром какой-нибудь посторонний человек, потому что сам Франциск с блохами мирился вполне. Он как-то спросил своего спутника:
«В чем есть радость совершенная? Если придем, замерзшие, постучимся, а нас прогонят, да еще и в морду дадут сапогом, то мы выплюнем кровь и не будем на них гневаться, а просто пойдем дальше».
Это — полное разотождествление с телом. Оно соответствует бхакти — вот в чем проблема наша! Недаром Харидев прабху когда к нам приезжает, говорит, что бхакти требует другого уровня отрешенности — бхактих парешанубхаво вирактир. Вот где бхакти: когда есть отрешенность, когда есть парешанубхаво — переживание присутствия Господа. Но это уже — за пределами садханы. Или, может быть, асакти — пограничная область с бхавой. Но одна сторона — отрешенность, а другая сторона — это сознание Бога. Это имел в виду наш сегодняшний лектор, когда говорил, что надо основательно соприкоснуться с чем-тотрансцендентным. В любом случае, если возникают какие-то проблемы в уме, то надо соприкоснуться с чем-то трансцендентным. К счастью, у нас много трансцендентного — и книги трансцендентные, и киртан, и джапа, и Божества, и преданные. Большое преимущество нашего ашрама — в том, что здесь есть преданные высокого уровня. А когда ты один, неизбежна деградация. Один в поле не воин. Общение необходимо всегда — и для садхаков, и на высоких уровнях…

----------

